# Greetings and Salutations from Michigan



## Garrettsdaddy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My name is Scott Kerschner and i hail from a small town in northern Michigan named Charlevoix. I have been a Mason for 6 years now. I served my lodge as Worshipful Master of my lodge Charlevoix Lodge #282 during 2013. I am now currently serving my lodge as Secretary. I have many family members who live in Texas. Some in the Killeen/Fort Hood area and others in Northern Austin in the Lakeway area. I have always been intrigued with Masonry for many years but i never knew how to join. Here is were the story gets interesting. My son was 10 months old when he started having seizures known as Infantile Spasms. The closest hospital to handle the care needed for him was 4 hours away. Needless to say this was a huge burden we had to deal with. While staying at a hospitality house attached to the hospital i saw a commercial about joining the Masons. I know many people are against this method of gathering members. However when we got home 6 weeks later i contacted the Grand Lodge of Michigan who forwarded my information to the local lodges secretary who happens to be a good friend now. I went through the process of becoming a member of the oldest and best fraternity in the world. During my time of being a Mason i have learned a lot about myself and about Masonry. I have gathered thousands of books, papers, manuscripts, documents, and pictures about Masonry. I love to read and teach myself about all things Masonry. I look forward to learning more about Masonry and helping others learn about Masonry. Some personal things about me. I am 48 years old, married with a son who happens to be Autistic. I am a USAF veteran, and currently a am unable to work due to health problems. The good thing is it leaves me more time to serve my lodge as Secretary. If i can be of any help to you please feel free to ask. If i do not know the answer i will do my best to find it or direct you in the right direction. God bless and brotherly love to all.


----------



## goomba (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am being inducted as an EA 21 April 14. Starting a bit late at 58 years old but better late than never. I am from the Great State of Kentucky. I am very much looking forward to interacting with all of you good people.


----------



## Garrettsdaddy (Mar 19, 2014)

It is never to late to start a journey in life. This journey will be exciting and a bit of wisdom i can offer is this. You will get of Masonry, everything you put in. As with all things in life you are the master of your journey and the destiny is yours for the taking. God bless and brotherly love to you.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 20, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome Brother Scott!!


----------



## nixxon2000 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome Brother


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## onthesquare (Mar 23, 2014)

I also am from Michigan. I am a master mason at Grand Rapids lodge no.34 and a Knight Templar with Demolai #5.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Garrettsdaddy (Mar 23, 2014)

Onthesquare,
Glad to find another brother from Michigan. I am hoping to attend the Grand Lodge Annual Communication in May. All depends on how
the cash flow is. If you plan to attend i hope to see and meet you there.


----------

